# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Кто такой Кришна?

## Роберт Гардоки

Здравствуйте!

Википедия. Аватары Вишну:



> 1-Матсья («рыба») — явился в Сатья-юге
> 2-Курма («черепаха») — явился в Сатья-юге
> 3-Вараха («вепрь») — явился в Сатья-юге
> 4-Нарасимха («человеколев») — явился в Сатья-юге.
> 5-Вамана («карлик») — явился в Трета-юге.
> 6-Парашурама («Рама с топором») — явился в Трета-юге
> 7-Рама или Рамачандра, принц и царь Айодхьи, явился в Трета-юге. Воплощение Вишну как идеального царя и мужа.
> 8-Кришна («черный») — явился в Двапара-юге вместе со своим братом Баларамой.
> 9-Будда (означает «просветлённый», «пробужденный») — явился в Кали-югу (как Сиддхарта Гаутама), принц Капилавасту.
> 10-Калки («вечность», или «время», или «разрушитель» порока) — воин верхом на белой лошади. Ожидается, что он появится в конце Кали-юги, настоящей эпохи в индуистском временном цикле.


Кришна это Вишну?
Т.е. правильно ли, что все десять аватар, это и есть Вишну, т.е. Курма Он же Вамана, Калки Он же Вараха, Кришна Он же Будда, Матсья Он же Нарасимха?

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

В общем нашлось такое:

Махабхарата. Араньякапарва. Глава 186:



> Маркандея сказал:
> …
> Влекомые тем, кто велик душою, двенадцать лет наплывают тучи, изливая потоки воды.
> Наконец, о бхарата, океан выходит из берегов, рушатся горы, раскалывается земля. Тучи,
> покрывавшие весь небосвод, внезапно рассеиваются, гонимые порывами ветра, и тогда, о
> бхарата — владыка живущих, Самосущий, бог, что обитает в первозданном лотосе, выпивает
> тот страшный вихрь и погружается в сон.
> 
> И теперь, (когда вокруг нет ничего), кроме сплошного грозною океана, после того, как
> ...

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

далее:




> Перемещаясь во чреве его, великого духом, я вижу, о царь, Химаван и гору Хемакуту, а также
> Нишадху, Швету, богатую серебром, вижу и гору Гандхамадану, о хранитель земли, Мандару,
> о тигр среди мужей, и великую гору Нилу, вижу золотую Меру, о великий царь, вижу
> Махендру и величайшую из гор Виндхью и, кроме того, вижу горы Малаю и Париятру.
> 
> И эти, и другие — великое множество гор, расцвеченных всевозможными драгоценными
> камнями, вижу я в его чреве. По пути, о владыка живущих, властитель мира, мне
> встречаются всякие твари, какие только водятся на земле: львы, тигры, вепри, змеи и прочие.
> В его чреве, о тигр средь мужей, владыка живущих и властелин земли, я нахожу небосвод и
> ...

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

далее:




> Глава 187
> 
> Бог сказал:
> Без сомнения, брахман, сами боги не знают точно, каков я. Но я расположен к тебе и поведаю,
> как я создаю это. Ты почитаешь предков, святой мудрец, и, кроме того, попросил у меня
> покровительства. Велик твой обет воздержания, потому ты и видишь меня пред собою воочию.
> 
> Воду называют «нара», это я дал ей имя, но ведь вода— это место, где я пребываю, оттого и
> зовусь я Нараяна. Я Нараяна, о лучший из дваждырожденных, первопричина (бытия) , я —
> ...

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

далее:




> То, о брахман, чего достигают люди благими деяниями, (преданностью) истине, дарами,
> суровым подвижничеством и тем, что не причиняют вреда живым существам, (они
> достигают) потому, что так порешил я. Обитая в моем теле, они действуют не по собственной
> воле: их разумом управляю я. Знай: я и есть то великое благо, которого достигают глубоким
> знанием Вед и разными жертвоприношениями дваждырожденные, победившие гнев и
> смирившие свою душу. (Благо такое), о мудрый, недостижимо для низких, бесчестных
> (людей), для тех, что совершают дурные поступки и обуреваемы алчностью. Это итог добрых
> деяний, недоступный невеждам путь, на который вступают йоги.
> 
> ...

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

> Маркандея сказал:
> С такими словами тот бог, величайшее чудо, исчез, и я увидел, что появилось множество
> разных тварей. (Всякий раз) на исходе юг я созерцал это чудо, о царь, первый из бхаратов,
> лучший блюститель всех дхарм! Тот бог с глазами, подобными лотосу, который явился мне
> некогда, — это родственник твой Джанардана, о тигр среди мужей! Он даровал мне, о
> Каунтея, дар памяти (об этом чуде), и потому долог мой век и сама смерть мне подвластна.
> *Это был Кришна* Варшнея, великий изначальный муж Хари с могучими десницами и
> непостижимой душой, словно играющий (миром). Сатвата и устанавливает, и распределяет, и
> разрушает. Могучий Говинда носит на груди знак Шриватсы, повелевая самим Владыкой
> ...


А вот интересная цитата:

Махабхарата. Араньякапарва. Глава 186:



> Маркандея сказал:
> …
> И вот я вижу, о владыка народов, тигр среди мужей, *что на ветвях того же баньяна в том же
> облике младенца сидит* неизмеримо могучий Носитель знака Шриватсы, вобравший в себя
> весь мир.

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

далее:

Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава пятнадцатая:



> Вьяса сказал:
> Прочти же, о великий участью сын, мной составленную Бхагавату,
> Благую, очень пространную пурану, равную Ведам,
> Разделенную на двенадцать книг, отмеченную пятью признаками,
> Украшение всех пуран, одобренную мной.
> От одного лишь слушания Бхагаваты обретается
> Знание о сущем и не-сущем и познание, поэтому читай её, о
> великомудрый.
> *Некогда] Вишну, возлежащий на листе баньяна в облике ребенка*,
> ...

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

далее:

Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава четвертая:



> «Брахма сказал:
> О Бог богов, о Господь мира, о Властитель прошлого, настоящего и
> будущего,
> Почему ты вершишь подвижничество и что ты созерцаешь, о Джанардана?
> Мое удивление чрезмерно - ведь ты Господь всех миров,
> Пребываешь в созерцании, о Владыка богов, что может быть удивительнее?
> Из твоего лотоса-пупа произошел я, Творец вселенной,
> Кто же может быть выше тебя? Того бога назови, о Супруг Ма!
> Я знаю, о Господь мира, что ты - начало, причина всего,
> ...

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава пятая:



> «Созданы тобой и они не главнее [тебя], ибо ты - матерь движущегося и
> неподвижного.
> Когда ты хочешь творить весь этот мир, ты создаешь, о Матерь,
> Нерожденного, Вишну и Рудру
> И побуждаешь их производить творение, охранение и разрушение, имеющая
> единую природу, и самая малая часть твоя не затрагивается сансарой, о
> Богиня!»


Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава пятая:



> «Сута сказал:
> Такими словами восхваляемая Ведами вместе с ангами и самаганами
> Богиня, пребывающая выше гун Махешвари, высочайшая Майя, стала
> благосклонной.»


Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава пятая:



> «Слушайте же сейчас о причине, по которой отпала голова Хари,
> Ведь как действие произойдет в сансаре без причины?
> Однажды над своей женой, Дочерью Океана, бывшей поблизости, Вишну
> Засмеялся, увидев ее прекрасное лицо.
> Она подумала: «Отчего мой супруг Хари смеется надо мною?
> По какой причине он нашел безобразным мое лицо?
> Без причины откуда будет появление смеха,
> Или, я думаю, он избрал другую красавицу мне в соперницы».
> Поэтому Махалакшми разгневалась и наполнилась тамо-гуной,
> ...



Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава вторая:



> Брахма создает целиком этот мир - так говорят знатоки пуран, сведущие в
> Ведах,
> Но из лотоса-пупа Вишну [происходит] его появление на свет - ими также
> утверждается, поэтому [Брахма] творит, не [являясь] независимым.
> В то время как Вишну спит на Шеше, [служащим] ему ложем, происходит
> рождение [Брахмы] из бутона лотоса-пупа,
> Так Тысячеглавый является опорой [Вишну], как же он, Бхагаван Мурари,
> будет пробужден?



Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава восьмая:



> Ни Вишну, ни Хара, ни Шакра, ни Брахма, ни Павака,
> Ни Сурья, ни Варуна [без Шакти] не способны свои обязанности исполнять.


Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава восьмая:



> [Ради кого] Вишну предается суровому подвижничеству много лет,
> И кого три бога - он, Брахма и Хара непрестанно созерцают?
> Вожделея, все три бога, Брахма, Вишну и Махешвара постоянно
> Творят различные жертвенные обряды.
> Зная высшую Шакти, Богиню, называемую Брахманом 185 , величайшую по
> своей природе,
> Непреходящую, они её созерцают постоянно.
> Поэтому знающие люди, исполнившись решимости, должны постоянно
> почитать Шакти,
> ...


Дэвибхагавата-пурана. Книга 1. Глава девятая:



> Вишну сказал:
> Поклонение тебе, о Богиня, Махамайя, причина творения и разрушения
> [мира],
> Нерожденная и бессмертная, Чанди, подательница Наслаждения и
> Освобождения, благая.
> Я не ведаю тебя ни в проявлении, обладающим качествами, ни в
> проявлении, свободным от качеств,
> И откуда [мне будут известны] твои деяния, которые невозможно перечислить?
> Ныне же мной испытана твоя неодолимая мощь,
> ...



Так что же выходит, Шакти выше Кришны/Вишну? Или Шакти это сила, а Кришна это тот кто пользуется этой силой, а Шеша это символ бесконечного пути?

----------


## Роберт Гардоки

Брахма-пурана:



> Глава 119 - Цель преданных Вишну
> 
> Мудрецы сказали:
> 1. О, чудесное величие Кришны было услышано нами. Это святое. Это рассеивает грехи. Это способствует богатству. Это разрушает круг рождений и смертей.
> 2. О великий мудрец, после поклонения Васудеве, должным образом и с преданностью, какую цель достигают люди, занимающиеся поклонением Васудеве?
> 3. Достигают ли они освобождения или небес, о великий мудрец? Или, о превосходный мудрец, они получают оба плода?
> 4. О всеведущий, ты должен рассеять это сомнение, скрывающееся в наших сердцах. О превосходный мудрец, кроме тебя, нет никого в этом мире, кто мог бы развеять это.
> 
> Вьяса сказал:
> 5. Молодцы, молодцы, о прекрасные мудрецы! То, что было сказано вами, вполне уместно. Теперь слушайте все те вещи, которые приносят счастье преданным Вишну.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Роберт!

Кришна является изначальной Верховной Личностью Бога. Он расширяет себя в бесконечное число прямых и косвенных полных (полных т.е.являющихся Личностью Бога) экспансий и экспансий экспансий, но Сам Он обладает наибольшим количеством трансцендентных качеств. Подробно данный вопрос изложен в книге "Ведическая космология" Айраваты прабху:

"Форма Кришны

Трансцендентную форму Господа, совершенного во всех отношениях, можно постичь только в процессе преданного служения. Хотя Его форма едина, по Своей высшей воле Он может распространить ее в бесконечное множество форм. Тело Кришны вечно и исполнено знания и блаженства.

Верховный Господь может распространить Себя в бесчисленное количество форм, таких, как:

1) свалила и
2) вибхинамша.

Свамша – это формы, наделенные неограниченным могуществом, а вибхинамша – формы, обладающие ограниченным могуществом (живые существа).

В "Маха-Вараха пуране" говорится: "Все экспансии Верховного Господа трансцендентны и вечны, и все они постоянно нисходят в различные вселенные материального творения Их тела, состоящие из вечности, знания и блаженства, существуют вечно не подвержены тлению, так как не принадлежат к творениям материального мира. Их формы представляют собой сконцентрированное духовное бытие, они во всей полноте наделены всеми духовными качествами, и их никогда не касается материальная скверна."

В подтверждение этих слов "Нарада-панчаратра" утверждает:"Непогрешимый Господь может проявлять свое тело в различных формах, соответствующих различным видам поклонения, подобно тому как драгоценный камень вайдурья может окрашиваться в различные цвета, становясь то голубым, то желтым ". При этом каждое воплощение Господа отличается от других. Все это становится возможным благодаря непостижимому могуществу Господа. Благодаря Своему могуществу Он может распространять Себя в различные частичные формы и оставаться при этом единым, являясь источником этих форм. Нет ничего, чего бы Он не мог совершить с помощью Своих непостижимых энергий.

"Падма-пурана" также говорит: "Верховный Господь, изначальная личность, который не имеет материальных качеств и полностью свободен от материальной скверны, может проявлять Себя в различных формах, пребывая в то же время в одной форме".

А в "Курма-пуране" сказано: "Господь имеет личностную природу, и является безличным; Он микроскопически мал и неизмеримо огромен". С материальной точки зрения это кажется противоречием, но, поняв что Верховный Господь обладает непостижимыми силами, мы сможем принять тот факт, что эти свойства вечно присущи Ему.

Господь Кришна проявляет Свою личную форму (ниджа-рупу) в Матхуре и Двараке. Верховный Господь являет Себя в различных формах, которые бывают двух видов, иными словами, Он распространяет Свою изначальную форму в различные формы, которые разделяются на две основные категории:

1) пракашу и
2) виласу.

Если формы, похожие друг на друга, как две капли воды, проявляются в огромном количестве и в одно время, такие формы называются пракаша-виграха. Когда же Господь проявляет множество форм, которые слегка отличаются друг от друга, эти формы называются виласа-виграха.

Формы, в которых существует Господь* разделяются на три основные группы. Они называются:

1) сваям-рупа,
2) тад-экатам-рупа и
3) авеша-рупа.

Посредством преданного служения человек может осознать, что Кришна проявляется прежде всего в сваям-рупе, т.е. в Своей личной форме, затем – в тад-экатма-рупе, а затем – в авеша-рупе. Именно в этих трех обликах Он проявляется в Своей трансцендентной форме.

Чтобы стало понятным различие между сваям-ру-пой, тад-экатма-рупой и авеша-рупой9 Шрила Бхак-тивинода Тхакура подробно описал эти формы. В начале Кришна проявляется в трех формах, которыми являются:

1) сваям-рупа (пастушок во Вриндаване),
2) тад-экатма-рупа, которая подразделяется на формы свамшаки и виласы, и
3) авеша-рупа.

Сваям-рупа.

Сваям-pyna – это та форма, в которой Кришну может постичь тот, кто не понимает других Его аспектов. Иными словами, форма, в которой Кришну можно постичь непосредственно, называется сваям-рупой, или Его личной формой.

Шрила Рула Госвами дает описание сваям-рупы в "Лагху-бхагаватамрите" (Пурва кханда, стих 12). В соответствии с этим описанием, изначальная форма Верховного Господа не зависит от других форм. И зна-чальная форма называется сваям-рупой, она описывается "Шримад Бхагаватам" (1.3.28): Кришнас ту бха-гаван сваям – изначальная форма Кришны, в которой Он предстаёт как пастушок в Гокуле, называется сваям-рупой.

Изначальная форма Господа (сваям-рупа) имеет два аспекта, которые называются:

1) сваям-рупа и
2) сваям-пракаша.

В Своей изначальной форме, сваям-рупеу Кришна предстаёт как пастушок в Гокуле.

В Своей двурукой форме, в облике пастушка, Кришна во всей полноте проявляет Свое великолепие, форму, красоту, богатство, привлекательность и игры.

Сваям-пракаша.

Сваям-пракашей называется непосредственная экспансия Господа.

Если формы, похожие друг на друга, как две капли воды, проявляются в огромном количестве, и в одно время, такие формы называются пракаша-виграха ("Лагху-бхагаватамрита, 1.21).

Личную форму Кришны можно подразделить на два вида:

1) сваям-pyny и
2) сваям-пракашу.

Сваям-pyna Кришны (форма, предназначенная для игр) – это та форма, в которой Он вечно пребывает в Гокуле, находясь там вместе с обитателями Гокулы. Эта личная форма (сваям-pyna) в свою очередь находясь там разделяется на формы прабхавы и вайбхавы.

С помощью Своей внутренней энергии Господь распространяет Себя в многочисленные личностные формы сваям-пракаши, а затем в формы прабхавы и вайбхавы, и все они неотличны друг от друга. Эти формы создаются внутренней энергией Господа, йога-майей.

Формы сваям-пракаши проявляются Господом Кришной для игр, и все они походят на Него, как две капли воды. Когда Господь Кришна женился в Двара-ке на шестнадцати тысячах принцесс, Он сделал это, распространив Себя в шестнадцать тысяч экспансий сваям-пракаши. Точно так же, во время танца раса Он распространил Себя в одинаковые формы сваям-пракаши, чтобы танцевать одновременно с каждой гопи.

Когда Верховный Господь распространяет Себя во множество форм, похожих друг на друга, как две капли воды, как Он сделал, женившись на шестнадцати тысячах принцесс, а также во время танца раса, такие формы Господа называются проявленными формами.

Еще одной экспансией Верховного Господа, относящихся к категории сваям-пракаша является Баларама.

В Своей изначальной форме Кришна проявляется в двух аспектах:

1) прабхавы и
2) вайбхавы.

Он распространяет Свою единую изначальную форму во множество форм, как Он это сделал во время танца раса-лила.

Прабхава-пракаша. Вайбхава-пракаша. Тад-экатма-рупа. Свамшака-рупа. Виласа-рупа

Когда Господь женился в Двараке на 16 108 принцессах, Он распространил Себя во множество форм. Эти экспансии, а также экспансии, проявленные во время танца раса, называются прабхава-пракаша. Во время танца раса Кришна распространил Себя во множество форм, чтобы танцевать с каждой гопи, принимавшей участие в этом танце. Начав праздненство танца раса, Господь Кришна, Господь всех мистических сил, окруженный пастушками, встал между каждыми двумя девушками.

Аналогичным образом, в Двараке Он распространил Себя в 16 108 форм, чтобы удовлетворить каждую из 16 108 жен. Каждая экспансия Кришны была отдельной личностью. С каждой царицей Кришна пребывал в иной форме и в каждой форме действовал различным образом. В одной форме Он играл с детьми, а в другой занимался какими-то семейными делами.

Господь Кришна един, но Он проявляется в различных телах, о чем в Десятой песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" говорит Нарада: "Поистине, достойно удивления то, что один Кришна в одно и то же время стал множеством Кришн и поселился в 16 000 дворцах, чтобы стать мужем одновременно 16 000 принцесс". Это действительно, удивительно, что Господь Шри Кришна, будучи единым, распространил Себя в шестнадцать тысяч одинаковых форм, чтобы жениться на шестнадцати тысячах принцессах и поселиться с каждой в отдельном дворце.

Вайбхава-пракаша.

Если форма (или какая-то деталь формы) отличается от других, проявляясь в соответствии с различными эмоциями, то такая форма называется вайбхава-прака-шей. Одним из таких проявлений Кришны, называемых вайбхава-пракашей, является Шри Баларама.

Когда Господь распространяет Себя во множество форм, все эти формы тождественны друг другу, но из-за того, что они отличаются друг от друга своим обликом, цветом тела и тем, что имеют различное оружие, они носят различные имена. В аспекте вайбхава-пракаши Господь проявляется как Баларама. Баларама это, фактически, Сам Кришна, единственное различие между ними состоит в том, что у Кришны тело темное, а у Балара-мы – светлое. Баларама вечно пребывает в Гокуле.

Первым проявлением формы вайбхавы Кришны является Шри Баларама. Шри Баларама равен Кришне во всех отношениях, они отличаются только цветом тела. Верховный Господь, Кришна, является источником всех воплощений. А Господь Баларама является Его вторым телом.

Господь Шри Кришна – предвечный Господь, и Его первой экспансией является Шри Баларама. Оба они суть одно. Они оличаются только своей формой. Баларама является первой экспансией тела Кришны, и Он участвует в трансцендентных играх Господа Кришны. Баларама – экспансия Господа, относящаяся к категории свамши, и потому Кришна и Баларама обладают равным могуществом. Единственным различием между ними является цвет тела.

Изображая быков, Кришна и Баларама борются, встав лбом ко лбу. Играя, как обыкновенные дети, они изображают ревущих быков, бьющихся друг с другом, и подражают голосам различных животных. Иногда Баларама, чувствуя после игр усталость, ложится и кладет голову на колени кому-либо из пастушков, и тогда Господь Кришна служит Ему, Сам массируя Ему стопы. Но несмотря на это Баларама считает Себя слугой Господа, понимая, что Кришна является Его повелителем. Таким образом, Он считает Себя частью полной части Кришны.

Чтобы служить Кришне, Баларама принимает пять различных форм. В Своей собственной форме Он помогает Господу Кришне Своим участием в играх Господа Кришны, а в других четырех формах осуществляет процесс творения. Баларама, первая экспансия Кришны, распространяет Себя в пять форм, к которым относятся:

1) Маха-Санкаршана;
2) Каранадакашайи Вишну;
3) Гарбходакашайи Вишну;
4) Кширодакашайи Вишну и
5) Ананта Шеша.

Эти пять полных частей, ответственны и за духовное, и за материальное космическое проявление. В этих пяти формах Баларама помогает Господу Кришне в Его деяниях. Первые четыре формы ответственны за космические проявления, а Шеша отвечает за личное служение Господу. Шешу называют Анантой, что значит "безграничный'*, так как Он помогает Верховному Господу тем, что, распространяя Себя в бесчисленные экспансии, выполняет неисчес-лимые виды служения. Шри Баларама – это Слуга, который служит Господу Кришне во всех сферах бытия и знания.

Хотя в духовном мире не бывает сотворения, тем не менее он проявляется посредством Баларамы. Духовный мир – обитель игр вечной духовной энергии.

Энергия мысли Верховного Господа описывается в "Брахма-самхите" (5.2), где говорится что высшая обитель под названием Голока имеет форму лотоса. Все там проявляется Баларамой.

Тад-экатма-рупа

Tad-экатма-рупа также описывается в "Лагху-бхагаватамрите" (Пурва-кханда,стих 14).Там говорится: "Формы Тад-экатма-рупы существуют одновременно с формой сваям-рупы и неотличны от нее. В то же время они отличаются от неё своим внешним видом и деяниями. Тад-экатма-рупа подразделяется на две категории:

1) свамшаку (личную экспансию) и
2) виласу (экспансию, предназначенную для игр).

Тад-экатма-рупа – это, форма, которая более всего напоминает сваям-рупу, но имеет некоторые отличия во внешнем облике.

Если тело проявляется несколько иным образом, и оно немного отличается своими трансцендентными эмоциями и формой, оно называется тад-экатма-рупой. Каждая личная экспансия имеет свои отличия, которые зависят также от того, в каких играх участвует данная экспансия.

Примером тад-экатма-рупы явяется Ананта Шеша.

Свамшака-рупа

В "Лагху-бхагаватамрите"(Пурва-кханда, стих 17) говорится: "Если форма Кришны неотлична от изначальной формы, но менее важна и проявляет меньшее могущество, такая форма называется свамшика". Примером экспансии свамшаки являются пуруша-аватары, лила-аватары, манвантара-аватары и юга-аватары Господа.

К свамшака-рупву или экспансиям личного могущества, относятся:

1. а) Каранодакашайи Вишну;

б) Гарбходакашайи Вишну:

в) Кширодакашайи Вишну и

2. а) Матсья,

б) Курма,

в) Вараха,

г) Нрисимха.

Виласа-рупа

Когда Верховный Господь проявляет экспансии виласы, все они отличаются друг от друга своим внешним обликом.

Примерами таких виласа-pyn являются:

1) Баларама;
2) Нараяна, пребывающий на Вайкунтхалоке и
3) Чатур-въюха, четвёрка форм, к которой относятся: а) Васудева,

б) Санкаршана,

в) Прадьюмна и

г) Анируддха.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

